# S3 TRX FJ20DET



## smudgy (Mar 26, 2005)

I have just brought myself a FJ20DET to put in my Series 3 TRX i just dont know what aftermarket computer (ECU) to put in it and what sort of turbo i should put in it, can anyone help


----------

